# How do I leave a Visitor Message



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wondering, thanks.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

click on there name then veiw profile.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> click on there name then veiw profile.


Right... I'm on the visitors messages page, but see no option to add new visitors message or something.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't think you can as a mere peasant (registered user), but you can leave a rep message, I'm guessing at about 200 characters max.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

You need to be active for 30 days to become a Bronze member and then you will be able to.


----------



## Rubes (Sep 4, 2011)

Fat said:


> You need to be active for 30 days to become a Bronze member and then you will be able to.


Well I'm able to now. Was able to for ages actually. Wierd.


----------

